

A Conversation with Michael Lopp, Pinterest’s Head of Engineering - gkrishnan
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/01/a-conversation-with-michael-lopp-pinterests-head-of-engineering/

======
thomk
This guy writes an amazing blog. I've been following him for years;
[http://randsinrepose.com/](http://randsinrepose.com/)

~~~
foz
His book "Managing Humans" is one of the best resources I've found for
managing an engineering team.

------
dkarapetyan
I didn't get anything from that interview. Can someone enlighten me?

~~~
gladimdim
He was headhunted by Apple and Pinterest.

------
thomk
Rands?

~~~
joezydeco
yup. HGLUMUPMPMMURLPH.

------
Sukotto
Is this article missing a link to the next page? It just suddenly stops at the
point he mentions the bartender program.

------
nefitty
He is the creator of the comic Jerkcity. I wonder how he explains that to
colleagues...

